# New Ride



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

'84 CJ7, 50K original miles


----------



## Capt.Steubing (Feb 13, 2013)

Very cool jeep, congrats


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Cool Jeep!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Good looking jeep.


----------

